# Countries where Australian PR is valid ?



## indaus00 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all, 

Is Australian PR restricted only to work & live in Australia ? 

I know it is valid in Singapore & NZ.how many more ?

Any inputs....

Thanks in advance


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

indaus00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is Australian PR restricted only to work & live in Australia ?
> 
> ...


I have heard even if you have PR of Australia you will need to get a visit visa to work in NZ, don't know how much is it true.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

You can get 3 month visit visa to UAE if you have Australian PR.


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

indaus00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is Australian PR restricted only to work & live in Australia ?
> 
> ...




If you are an Australian PR, then you are also PR of NZ. However I don't think the Australian PR will entitle you the Singapore PR as well.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

indaus00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is Australian PR restricted only to work & live in Australia ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for this info....
I am curious to know little more.....You wrote singapore. How and for what it is valid in Singapore?

I understand that PR will give you entry in NZ but do we really need to take another visa to work in NZ?


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

sriikanth said:


> You can get 3 month visit visa to UAE if you have Australian PR.


Hey Srikant,

Where can i get more info on this..??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

For references please look up Wikipedia:

Singapore: SAFTA (Singapore Australia Free Trade Agreement)

NZ: Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement

UAE: Not verified, no reference I could find.

Please note the AU PR not equal NZ PR, however as a AU PR you are granted a Special Visa which does allow residence and work in NZ. There are specific legal definitions of PR and the right to work in other countries is a bit different than full PR.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

amaslam said:


> For references please look up Wikipedia:
> 
> Singapore: SAFTA (Singapore Australia Free Trade Agreement)
> 
> ...


Hey Amaslam,

I got my PR. Thanks for all your help

You wrote "as a AU PR you are granted a Special Visa which does allow residence and work in NZ"....what is the process.....do i need to approach NZ Immigration Dept. of what...?? No clue so as usual looking some more information. 

Thank you Sir.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, for NZ you simply need to have the AU PR sticker in your PP and they issue the special visa upon arrival in NZ. Just note while it is like a NZ PR in rights it is legally not a PR but a Special Category Visa. 



bbraj said:


> Hey Amaslam,
> 
> I got my PR. Thanks for all your help
> 
> ...


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

amaslam said:


> For references please look up Wikipedia:
> 
> Singapore: SAFTA (Singapore Australia Free Trade Agreement)
> 
> ...


Hi Amaslam,

Can you please enlighten me where in the SAFTA mention about the working and living rights of an Australian PR in Singapore?

Btw, AU PR is exempted from having residence visa to enter NZ (source). AU PR (with a valid PR visa or RRV) will be given residence permit, just like other NZ PR, when he enters NZ which will allow the AU PR to work and live in NZ indefinitely. The AU PR is also eligible for a NZ RRV if he satisfies some criteria that can be found here


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

amaslam said:


> For references please look up Wikipedia:
> 
> Singapore: SAFTA (Singapore Australia Free Trade Agreement)
> 
> ...




Dubai Visa

The eligibility for Dubai ( UAE ) visit visa.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

I think movement of Business Persons covers this. 

Please see here for more details:
http://www.dfat.gov.au/trade/negotiations/safta/chapter_11.pdf



syncsam said:


> Hi Amaslam,
> 
> Can you please enlighten me where in the SAFTA mention about the working and living rights of an Australian PR in Singapore?
> 
> Btw, AU PR is exempted from having residence visa to enter NZ (source). AU PR (with a valid PR visa or RRV) will be given residence permit, just like other NZ PR, when he enters NZ which will allow the AU PR to work and live in NZ indefinitely. The AU PR is also eligible for a NZ RRV if he satisfies some criteria that can be found here


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi:
> 
> I think movement of Business Persons covers this.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will have a look on it


----------



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the posts, I did not know about this 

I just wanted to check, is this applicable for all PR types? How about those with the requirement to be in the country for two years out of five? Would they count the time spent in New Zealand 

Rgds,
Hock Siew


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, this should hold for all AU PR types. 2 yrs out of 5 is only counted for being in Australia, so naturally when in NZ you are outside AU.



Hock Siew said:


> Thanks for the posts, I did not know about this
> 
> I just wanted to check, is this applicable for all PR types? How about those with the requirement to be in the country for two years out of five? Would they count the time spent in New Zealand
> 
> ...


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

sriikanth said:


> You can get 3 month visit visa to UAE if you have Australian PR.


You can get 3 month visit visa to UAE if you have Australian PR. 

iS IT CORRECT NEWS? I WANT TO TRAVEL UAE AFTER 3 MONTHS..WITH MY AUST PR.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks correct, see Dubai Visa link earlier in the thread. Also you can confirm with the UAE consulate (by e-mail so you can print it out).



ikhan said:


> You can get 3 month visit visa to UAE if you have Australian PR.
> 
> iS IT CORRECT NEWS? I WANT TO TRAVEL UAE AFTER 3 MONTHS..WITH MY AUST PR.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello all,
is the information provided in this thread still valid?


----------

